# Franklin Classic 1993 Travel Trailer- don't have a manual and can't find online!



## Shrizz (Oct 22, 2018)

I know Franklin the company is no more, but I was hoping I could find a manual for this trailer I bought _Somewhere_... searches are turning up nothing. this is my first trailer and I would really like to have a guide. tips? thanks.


----------

